# Patch Trade/Collecting



## BadCowboy0716 (Jul 3, 2013)

Does anyone trade or collect patches anymore?


----------



## EMDispatch (Jul 4, 2013)

I have a small collection from my childhood, around 50 patches or so. I also started collecting 911 center/dispatcher patches this past year.


----------



## BadCowboy0716 (Aug 21, 2013)

I have plenty of my patch to trade.  Anyone want to trade one for one?


----------



## titmouse (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a Florida emt up for trade


----------



## Bullets (Sep 29, 2013)

Would gladly trade with anyone. Have a ton of department patches. PM me if interested


----------



## NBFFD2433 (Oct 15, 2013)

I do.


----------



## nwhitney (Oct 29, 2013)

I have some Oregon EMT patches to trade.


----------



## BTown714 (Mar 10, 2014)

I've got a few to trade, mainly Florida stuff. PM me if you'd like some scans.


----------



## unleashedfury (Mar 12, 2014)

I can get you guys some PA EMT patches. 

I can probably get tactical ones too.. (just black with grey lettering)


----------



## BTown714 (Mar 12, 2014)

unleashedfury said:


> I can get you guys some PA EMT patches.
> 
> I can probably get tactical ones too.. (just black with grey lettering)



I've got PA EMT and PA Paramedic patches; but I've been looking for PA First Responder and PA Rescue patches for a while.


----------



## unleashedfury (Mar 13, 2014)

BTown714 said:


> I've got PA EMT and PA Paramedic patches; but I've been looking for PA First Responder and PA Rescue patches for a while.



I'll see what I can do about both.. 

the DOH first responder wasn't a huge hit in my area. most just went through the American Red Cross First Responder course. now that they are requiring the PA DOH First responder Certification to be a Ambulance Attendant I see it becoming more popular.


----------



## nwhitney (Mar 14, 2014)

I got some Oregon EMT patches to trade and an agency patch as well.


----------



## EMedCounsel (Apr 2, 2014)

Have any of you guys seen a patch like this before?

A Firefighter gave me one of these patches on a recent business trip, and I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## BTown714 (Apr 3, 2014)

EMedCounsel said:


> Have any of you guys seen a patch like this before?
> 
> A Firefighter gave me one of these patches on a recent business trip, and I thought it was pretty cool.



Believe it or not, I've actually seen that patch before. I just can't place where I've seen it. lol


----------



## EMedCounsel (Apr 3, 2014)

BTown714 said:


> Believe it or not, I've actually seen that patch before. I just can't place where I've seen it. lol



Lol. I'm new to the patches and have begun collecting them for a volunteer/charity cause, so granted I don't really know what all is out there. Anyway I thought it was pretty cool when I got it. I'm sure some little kid will get a kick out of it.


----------



## MedicDean (May 26, 2014)

*Patch/Badge Trade*

As a new member to EMTLIFE, I cannot PM anyone, so I am posting this to share that I would also be interested in trading patches with others and have a few of my service patch available.

I also have a few of our cap/wallet badges available if anyone trades badges.

Let me know if your interested.


----------



## Canadian (May 27, 2014)

Just curious,

I'm starting to collect EMS patches.  I'm just wondering...how do you all get your patches?  Can you get them easily from your employer?  Do they sit in a basket at your place of work, or do you take them off work shirts?  When you go to other agencies, do you just make a donation and you can get one?  It seems like they would be controlled a bit more.

So...how do you get your patches?


----------



## titmouse (Jun 18, 2014)

Canadian said:


> Just curious,
> 
> I'm starting to collect EMS patches.  I'm just wondering...how do you all get your patches?  Can you get them easily from your employer?  Do they sit in a basket at your place of work, or do you take them off work shirts?  When you go to other agencies, do you just make a donation and you can get one?  It seems like they would be controlled a bit more.
> 
> So...how do you get your patches?



you can buy them on ebay


----------



## questing answers (Jun 28, 2014)

That's funny. I think it would be cooler to have a story attached to them though.


----------



## titmouse (Jun 28, 2014)

questing answers said:


> That's funny. I think it would be cooler to have a story attached to them though.



What do you mean? Please be more elaborate...


----------



## DocHolliday (Jul 4, 2014)

I have GA EMS, TN EMT-IV, and a few service patches up for trade just PM me.


----------



## jboz7089 (Jul 6, 2014)

BTown714 said:


> Believe it or not, I've actually seen that patch before. I just can't place where I've seen it. lol



Might be an old patch from North Pole, AK.  I work/live in AK, and at our station we have a bunch of old patches that create a boarder around the top of the room.  We have the same patch hanging up.  I'll try to get more information on it.


I'm a new member, so I can't PM.  I'd like to trade and get some cool patches.  I have a department patch for our Fire/EMS, and well as a Alaska State Firefighters Association patch that I designed for our local chapter, which is Fire/EMS.

Let me know!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 6, 2014)

Keep contributing to the forum and you'll be able to PM before you know it.


----------



## jboz7089 (Jul 6, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> Keep contributing to the forum and you'll be able to PM before you know it.



Roger that!


Our department patch:









Let me know if there is any interest in trading!


----------

